# PCLINUXOS Printer drivers installation



## danselect (Feb 20, 2008)

I am having trouble getting my Brother MFC3360C working. I can download the drivers in an rpm package, but then when I try to follow some instructions I found which instruct me to create a /tmp directory, then an /lpr directory, the tmp directory is created fine, the lpr is not. PCLOS uses synaptic package manager and I can not find instructions for installing the drivers with synaptic. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance for any input. I am pretty new at Linux, and PCLOS is the only dist I have played with, and I love it for the most part.


----------



## canibus (Apr 12, 2007)

go to pclinux forums they will help you

http://www.pclinuxos.com/


----------

